# Third Wave Wichteln 2016



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

New thread to keep it separate from last years.

Registration is now open for Third Wave Wichteln 2016. I really enjoyed it last year, I got some interesting coffee from an Austrian roaster and my bag made it to the USA.

http://thirdwavewichteln.com/

Remember no dark roasts if you do sign up.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Just saw your post on this on Facebook. Id be really interested in giving it a go, but woukd probably need some support in understanding what would be appropriate to send.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Missy said:


> Just saw your post on this on Facebook. Id be really interested in giving it a go, but woukd probably need some support in understanding what would be appropriate to send.


Just a 250g bag of filter roast single origin coffee. Last year some people sent an extra bag, or put chocolate bars and stuff in which was quite cool but all that's required is the coffee.

Where do you normally get your coffee from?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

At the minute? LSOL has been covering my needs.

Usually Rave but I was thinking of branching out, though I'm on a budget.

I'd wondered about the rocko from jollybean or foundry as being more appropriate than something from Rave? (I also buy occasionally from coffee compass, but I guess they are too dark -and casa espresso, but not for a while)

I'd rather buy from somewhere I can afford to buy a bag for someone and a kg for myself. And £25/kg is my absolute top end.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I haven't used Rave for a long time but would have thought they'd be fine, foundry definitely would be. I don't know jollybean but if its a similar profile that should be fine.

No need to buy something crazily expensive at all, just something you enjoy drinking.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

aaronb said:


> I haven't used Rave for a long time but would have thought they'd be fine, foundry definitely would be. I don't know jollybean but if its a similar profile that should be fine.
> 
> No need to buy something crazily expensive at all, just something you enjoy drinking.


Thanks for the input. I'd hate to disappoint someone, but that's reassured me that I don't need to send a £40bag of coffee!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Missy said:


> Thanks for the input. I'd hate to disappoint someone, but that's reassured me that I don't need to send a £40bag of coffee!


I thought the idea was that it was "world wide" (although Septic based)... so something from down the road in Olde England is possibly "exotic" to them anyway?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Well last year I sent (via Lee) a bag of Foundry's finest and have no idea whether or not it arrived (to someone in Germany) and I never received anything. I will give it another go this year because I think the principle is spot on but on the basis that I have no idea if it will be received and welcomed I'n not about about to go sticking all sorts of other things in the package.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Ever the optimist, I've just signed on the dotted line.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I've signed up too.


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

Cool idea, I'll have a go at that...


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Interesting exchange on FB about cost of postage depending on where your Wichteln partner lives. Probably not an issue for anyone posting from the UK but not great if you're in the States.


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

Phil104 said:


> Interesting exchange on FB about cost of postage depending on where your Wichteln partner lives. Probably not an issue for anyone posting from the UK but not great if you're in the States.


Yeah, the site mentioned a few people had some hassles around that - the letterbox friendly packaging used by people such as Pact shouldn't be too bad, but I can see it causing some last minute dropout at the post office if not done right...


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Phil104 said:


> Interesting exchange on FB about cost of postage depending on where your Wichteln partner lives. Probably not an issue for anyone posting from the UK but not great if you're in the States.


I saw that (and replied), seems very excessive. I wonder if he asked what the cheapest option was, or if it was in a box? 350g is standard in USA too which makes a difference I guess.

I recommend using the smallest bubble envelope you can fit a 250g bag into. They were really helpful at the post office last year with the various options.

Parcelmonkey or other such services would be an option too.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

aaronb said:


> I saw that (and replied), seems very excessive. I wonder if he asked what the cheapest option was, or if it was in a box? 350g is standard in USA too which makes a difference I guess.
> 
> I recommend using the smallest bubble envelope you can fit a 250g bag into. They were really helpful at the post office last year with the various options.
> 
> Parcelmonkey or other such services would be an option too.


Yes, I saw that you had responded - with sound advice. In any event, US postal costs seem to have soared in the last couple of years - I don't buy anything like I used to from the US.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Got my address, in Puerto Rico. Is it worth asking my roaster of choice if they will ship directly? If I can do large letter it will be £5-£8 but with delivery to me on top.

Eta: I just asked! Looks like foundry do a large letter sized box, which would make it reasonable even if I need it sending here first.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Yep some people definitely did it that way last year @Missy so whatever works for you.

I've got USA again.

Didn't expect it to be this quick, the addresses were released later last year. I'll try and get mine out on Friday.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Just in case anybody isnt aware there's an FB group and Instagram page and hashtag too:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/thirdwavewichteln/

https://www.instagram.com/thirdwavewichteln/?hl=en

And search the hashtag #thirdwavewichteln

If you keep an eye on them you'll hopefully see your coffee turn up around the world.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Got my contact through. Recognised the name.

Turned out its MadeByKnock himself. ?

So tempted to send a 'Your Wichteln has been accepted and will be on the way shortly' now...

And the coffee in 6 weeks... ?

[Edit] Last year I got someone in Germany and received a couple of bags from Counter Culture. Yum.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

I have Taiwan, need to find out the best method of shipping there...


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Hairy_Hogg said:


> I have Taiwan, need to find out the best method of shipping there...


For Puerto Rico it landed in "rest of world" category on royal mail. I tried parcel monkey which was looking like about £15 but for a large letter royal mail was £7.50 up to 750g. Which is why I I'm using a roaster who has guaranteed me a large letter sized package... It seems dimensions make a huge difference in international postage- more so than weight.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I have an interesting address in Macua, which is apparently the Vegas of China. I hope mine reaches its destination this year and I hope I get something in return.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Phil104 said:


> I have an interesting address in Macua, which is apparently the Vegas of China. I hope mine reaches its destination this year and I hope I get something in return.


Yes- it's similar to Hong Kong, and is a special administrative region. I've been to Hong Kong but didn't make it across to Macau though one of our party ditched the conference and went. It's apparently amazing.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Oh, meant to say that I asked Foundry to send one of their finest direct last year, which Lee very obligingly did but there was no acknowledgement from the other end that it had arrived so I assumed that for whatever reason it didn't.







for Foundry and







for no news.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Missy said:


> Yes- it's similar to Hong Kong, and is a special administrative region. I've been to Hong Kong but didn't make it across to Macau though one of our party ditched the conference and went. It's apparently amazing.


That's sealed the deal - I'll deliver it by hand (and it might not be much more expensive).


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Yeah I've ordered from Lee, but he's sending it here, then I'm going to add a postcard reseal the box and send it onwards. The large letter size should be perfect.


----------



## Brewster (Jun 9, 2015)

Packed my Foundry off to Germany just now, sounds like I'll be lucky to get anything back, fingers crossed!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Brewster said:


> sounds like I'll be lucky to get anything back


I think you'd be unlucky to not get anything back, mine arrived before Christmas last year and there were lots of posts of people receiving their coffee. They did run some stats but I cant find them now. It's obviously frustrating to get nothing but it's a small project run by a few volunteers, they cant really be held responsible for packages lost in the world's postal systems or interrogating people who signed up to see if they actually sent it.


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

It's Christmas; the pleasure is in the giving not the receiving


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

frandavi99 said:


> It's Christmas; the pleasure is in the giving not the receiving


I'm praying to receive some of the mega showoff stuff that seems to be being sent by organisations who obviously see it as marketing!


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

Phil104 said:


> That's sealed the deal - I'll deliver it by hand (and it might not be much more expensive).


We can swap if you like, I'm in that area next week & have st Petersburg...


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Missy said:


> For Puerto Rico it landed in "rest of world" category on royal mail. I tried parcel monkey which was looking like about £15 but for a large letter royal mail was £7.50 up to 750g. Which is why I I'm using a roaster who has guaranteed me a large letter sized package... It seems dimensions make a huge difference in international postage- more so than weight.


£7.45 so that is ok, need to get the address checked as I think they have missed an R out of the street name when I checked it on google maps. Address is Bor-ai street according to the email I received but on google and apple maps I can only find a Bo-ai street in the same area.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

See I'm inclined to stick with what's printed. The R could designate something, or be an error, but probably not huge enough to mean a missing parcel.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

oursus said:


> We can swap if you like, I'm in that area next week & have st Petersburg...


Sorry, just got to my email and the Forum - thank you - that's a brilliant suggestion - if it's not too late from your point of view. I'll PM you to sort out the detail.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

All sorted - what a great Forum and a great Forum member @oursus


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

I'll be out there by 12/12 - not sure what the local post will be like, but it'll get sent then


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Missy said:


> See I'm inclined to stick with what's printed. The R could designate something, or be an error, but probably not huge enough to mean a missing parcel.


I have messaged a couple of people from Taiwan on FB Third Wave forum who are checking for me. Should get it sent out tomorrow.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Package dispatched to the USA, should take about a week.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Mines here!

I've had Four Barrell roasts before and loved them.

Happy Days!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Happy Wichteln...


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Phil104 said:


> Happy Wichteln...


Keeping my fingers crossed you all get something too! It's still early days, some people are still just sending.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

aaronb said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed you all get something too! It's still early days, some people are still just sending.


I'm travelling hopefully - like Santa's sleigh. In a way, though, I'm more bothered that what we send doesn't arrive.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

aaronb said:


> http://i.imgur.com/OCT44dq.jpg
> 
> Mines here!
> 
> ...


Ooooh you lucky bugger...

Loved that place.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Flibster said:


> Ooooh you lucky bugger...
> 
> Loved that place.


I've had some of their coffee before (Kofra did them as a guest) and its very good so very happy!

Are you ever this way these days? Hayley and Jose's new shop is really beautiful.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

aaronb said:


> I've had some of their coffee before (Kofra did them as a guest) and its very good so very happy!


Their place in San Fran is superb. With some of the strangest coffee descriptors ever.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653248924577320961


aaronb said:


> Are you ever this way these days? Hayley and Jose's new shop is really beautiful.


Not too often, but have managed to drop in a few times. Will be down (across??) again soon to pick up some coffee for my Wichteln. Going to send a couple of bags. Probably Strangers and Smokey Barn.

Still say it'd be easier if my Wichteln was not a UK based person.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Mine arrived. An Ethiopian Mordecofe from Stumptown. Im very excited!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I was unreasonably excited when it arrived. Just running it through a V60, though I'm thinking again I need a decent second grinder for filter. Guessing on the SJ and trying to return it to espresso after is a faff.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Received mine today.









Came from Munich. Lovely little note included. Coffee was India Little Flower, roasted by http://www.coffeemamas.de/

Man.. it's dark and oily. Description once google translated is "The Little Flower has a particularly spicy, slightly nutty aroma and is ideal as an espresso."

I'll give it a go.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Oh- it's supposed to be filter roast! Oh well. I'm not overwhelmed by what I received, it's ok... But considering it came so far I was imagining amazing!


----------



## Brewster (Jun 9, 2015)

Mine arrived, fresh from New Zealand!


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Mine arrived today from Cologne. Sent by Andres the roaster there.


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

Superb stuff!

The rave Rwandan Simbi should have arrived in Macau by now...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

That's awesome @oursus - how was it?


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

Glenn said:


> That's awesome @oursus - how was it?


I was away until 2 days ago, a neighbour took delivery, literally just got hold of it 5 mins before posting, I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Sadly, my Wichteln is far too dark for me. Also, no roast date. Which could explain the complete lack of any degasing when water is added.










Shame, last years was fantastic.


----------

